# Single dosing mods for mignon - new info



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I've done quite a lot of reading of some cool single dosing mods for mignon though most of it is quite old and some of the links to parts and now dead.

I want to try single dosing on my mignon for a while as beans are going off in the hopper much quicker than they do in my containers. Also means I can swap beans more easily until I can afford another grinder.

Ideally I'm looking for a tube with a wider funnel at the top like someone had on an old thread. I've also read of some sort of flexible top to enable a sharp push of retained grind between uses.

If possible I'd really like eBay links to the parts I need. I know this is a big ask so if not maybe the kind of parts I should be looking for with measurements? Failing that some advice on what I should be measuring would be helpful.

Kenny


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

So you want us to mod your grinder for you?!  haha just kidding... I'll help with ideas if I can. Do you know the diameter of the tube you would need? I think I know what you're aiming for.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> So you want us to mod your grinder for you?!  haha just kidding... I'll help with ideas if I can. Do you know the diameter of the tube you would need? I think I know what you're aiming for.


Ha ha pretty much.

I can measure diameter of throat on the mignon - I assume diameter of tube/camera lens should be same as that, or 1mm less I'm not sure.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

the throat is not perfectly round, there is a dent to position the hopper the correct way, aligning screw holes, so you'll have to count with that

I used my Mignon for single dosing with the original hopper without any issues


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Stanic said:


> the throat is not perfectly round, there is a dent to position the hopper the correct way, aligning screw holes, so you'll have to count with that
> 
> I used my Mignon for single dosing with the original hopper without any issues


Thanks Stanic - yeah I saw your vid. I admire your patience - I personally don't want to have to take the top off and flick the beans past the little plastic posts every time. Plus I want to use a tamper etc to avoid pop corning


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Maybe I should be reading what people have done with their mazzers and just do the same on the mignon though find right part sizes


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Maybe I should be reading what people have done with their mazzers and just do the same on the mignon though find right part sizes


Yeah I think you can have a similar camera lens set up thing going on from what pics I've found online  so in that case measure the OD also.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

What do you mean OD joey?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

You'll probably need a tube (perspex or borosilicate glass) to put the lens hood over and provide rigidity. So you'll need to know the ID (inside diameter) of the neck of your grinder. The tube OD (outside diameter) matches the grinder throat ID. So e.g. if your grinder throat is 58mm ID, then you need a 58mm OD tube. You then get the appropriate sized lens hood to go over the top. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Lovely, thanks lake


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Could you add a photo of the top of the grinder? Like where the hopper would sit


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Will do. Back from hols early next week


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Will do. Back from hols early next week


Don't tell us you're laid on a sunbed somewhere nice and hot thinking about single dosing a Mignon !!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ha ha it's how sad my life is


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

kennyboy993 said:


> Ha ha it's how sad my life is


no, rich and flourishing thanks to coffee ;D


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Ha ha it's how sad my life is


Haha we've all been there!


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

kennyboy993

If you give me a PM and include your address on your return from hols I have some bits for single dosing with the mignon, which are not being used these days, the mignon is now being used by the better half for moka pots etc. I have the following which I'll be happy to post onto you.....







This is from the post here https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?31708-Eureka-mignon-single-dose-tube-camera-hood I think you have looked at this before... I would recommend getting an acrylic tube to replace black one as it's really difficult to tell how many beans are in this one.







I will also include the 'adapted plastic bottle choped funnel' thingy you can see in this pic, as well as a couple of other bits of plastic to help it fit around that lump in hopper chamber. Don't get excited it really is just that bit none of the other items, you will have to find your own lid as I shall also be keeping the single dose basket, the only use I ever found for it ! This works best with two or three dose's of beans in it, popcorning etc etc.

My measurements, please double check that yours is the same, for the hopper where it goes into the chamber are 41mm and 38mm this takes in that lump, therefore I would go with a 38mm outside diameter acrylic tube, and find something to pack out the excess with. If only the hopper / chamber didn't include that lumpy bit, life would be so much simpler, could always grind it out I guess....???

Enjoy the rest of your hols....


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

What a legend you are mines_a I'll pm you now.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

mines_abeer said:


> kennyboy993
> 
> If you give me a PM and include your address on your return from hols I have some bits for single dosing with the mignon, which are not being used these days, the mignon is now being used by the better half for moka pots etc. I have the following which I'll be happy to post onto you.....
> 
> ...


Is that piece of wood shaped to your pf?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> Is that piece of wood shaped to your pf?


Yes, I spent a happy hour or so with the dremel, routing it out to hold the naked as I was getting peeved trying to balance it whilst filling as I grind into a s.s.container, shake, whisk etc then into the basket.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

mines_abeer said:


> Yes, I spent a happy hour or so with the dremel, routing it out to hold the naked as I was getting peeved trying to balance it whilst filling as I grind into a s.s.container, shake, whisk etc then into the basket.


I thought it was. I'm debating whether I need something similar for my set up. I've got a beauty adjustable hole cutter I'm dying to use. It would be perfect lol


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> I thought it was. I'm debating whether I need something similar for my set up. I've got a beauty adjustable hole cutter I'm dying to use. It would be perfect lol


Sounds the right tool for the job, then a slot for the handle, or perhaps you've other ideas?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

mines_abeer said:


> Sounds the right tool for the job, then a slot for the handle, or perhaps you've other ideas?


No that's exactly what I had in mind. I'll get round to it eventually


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

joey24dirt here's another pic of that block of wood I use to hold the naked with, without the pf in the way this time. Inspirational ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

mines_abeer said:


> joey24dirt here's another pic of that block of wood I use to hold the naked with, without the pf in the way this time. Inspirational ?


Some seriously dremelling went down that night . I need a piece that will sit on my scales and not be too heavy. I'd also thought about using some of this stainless tube I have to make a pf rest for the scales. Bending it might be an issue though if it's tight curves


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Shown sitting on my tiny scales, although this maybe more up your street. .....metal work. .....

http://lynweber.com/accessories/pf-cradles/


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

mines_abeer said:


> Shown sitting on my tiny scales, although this maybe more up your street. .....metal work. .....
> 
> http://lynweber.com/accessories/pf-cradles/


Woah that thing looks cool  I didn't get to the price tag though


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> Woah that thing looks cool  I didn't get to the price tag though


I wouldn't bother if I were you, makes you shiver, anyways it'll be far more fun knocking up your own when the boss is out of sight


----------



## rodderix (Sep 25, 2017)

You could try 3D Printing? I did for my Portafilter and Brewista.


----------



## Dei (Aug 3, 2015)

Torr Toys will start making a glass hopper for the Mignon this year, if it's like the others they make it shouldn't have the same problem with the finger guard. They're expensive though. Also, I found this for single dosing. I emailed them and they hope to have one of these to fit the Mignon mid to end of Spring. https://www.torrtoys.com/glasshopper-1/grinder-filling-funnel-glass-adapter


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Dei said:


> Torr Toys will start making a glass hopper for the Mignon this year, if it's like the others they make it shouldn't have the same problem with the finger guard. They're expensive though. Also, I found this for single dosing. I emailed them and they hope to have one of these to fit the Mignon mid to end of Spring. https://www.torrtoys.com/glasshopper-1/grinder-filling-funnel-glass-adapter


 Did this ever happen? €140 though! WOW......


----------



## BillyMays14 (Apr 11, 2020)

After seeing all the solutions on this forum, I'm wondering if the way I single dose in my Mignon (Facile) is too simple. I put in my 17g of beans, close the lid, and start grinding. The beans fill the "throat" and spill into the hopper. As I grind, there is no popcorning until the last 5 to 6 g of beans. Once I'm down to that last bit, they all fit in the "throat" so I just close the bean gate and continue grinding. Are they still popcorning enough to affect grind consistency in that small space and I'm just not seeing it or is what I'm doing sufficient?


----------



## pandabear (Feb 12, 2014)

BillyMays14 said:


> After seeing all the solutions on this forum, I'm wondering if the way I single dose in my Mignon (Facile) is too simple. I put in my 17g of beans, close the lid, and start grinding. The beans fill the "throat" and spill into the hopper. As I grind, there is no popcorning until the last 5 to 6 g of beans. Once I'm down to that last bit, they all fit in the "throat" so I just close the bean gate and continue grinding. Are they still popcorning enough to affect grind consistency in that small space and I'm just not seeing it or is what I'm doing sufficient?


 Did you ever get a more definitive answer on whether this method works okay, or whether a single dose mod will be significantly better?


----------

